# Broiled chicken with herbs .



## mandy moore (May 25, 2009)

You can find Mandy's beautiful recipe here:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Broiled-Herb-Butter-Chicken/Detail.aspx
kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 25, 2009)

Yum!!!! My kind of eats!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Robo410 (May 25, 2009)

a little dry white wine soak before hand, and a sprinkle over it all once it is hot in the oven is a great touch to your already excellent recipe.


----------



## mandy moore (May 26, 2009)

welcome all.....    

great upgrding robo !!!!!!!!


----------

